# CE1 to AEB wiring



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey all, well once again my bored adventures have led me to create an AEB to CE1 wiring chart, if someone could help me and reassure that all of the ones with ???????'s are correct on here http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/CE1.html fill in the blanks if you can.
Thanks










_Modified by jhax at 1:58 PM 4-16-2009_


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

bump


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (jhax)*

up


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks for doing this... I'm nearing this stage in my swap.


----------



## 20vRocc (Mar 19, 2006)

holy **** you saved my life!!!!!!


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: CE1 to AEB wiring (jhax)*

*The only reason why I'm posting is to clear up some confusion or miss-information.*
Anyone using this chart, please verify your fuse box is CE1 or CE2. If you have SE (early Golf), use the Bentley manual schematics or covert to CE2 for simplicity.
*jhax*, FYI your "Year, Make and Model of Car Owned 1987 Golf GTI" is not CE1 (Central Electric 1).
There are actually several versions of the CE1 fuse box, the main difference is an integrated fuse puller, while others had a metal clip attached to the side of the box for its fuse puller. 
Your vehicle rolled out of the Westmoreland factory with a unique electrical system I've always called "Separate Electrics, SE".
The President of VW at the time was an ex General Motors exec, he used his GM suppliers for cost cutting, thus the US Golf has a unique relay box and fuse panel.
Your relay box and fuse panel is not CE1, no US made Golf ever came with CE1 prior to the '89 Mexican production Golf.
If you own a Bentley manual you can compare the wiring harness between a SE, CE1 and CE2 vehicle, they are all different.
For a SE vehicle to use your wiring chart posted, the owner of the vehicle would have to convert to CE1 or CE2.
*
German Jetta had CE1 '85 - '89.
German Jetta had CE2 '89 - '92.
US Jetta had CE1 '87-'89.
Mexican Jetta had CE2 '89 - '92 
US Golf had SE '85. Fewer options than the '86 - '89 models.
US Golf had SE '86 - '89. Bentley shows the electrical options available.
Mexican Golf had CE1 '89.
Mexican Golf had CE2 '90 - '92.*

Here are the fuse boxes available in a Mk2.
*CE1, Note the 3 spare fuse holders at the bottom.*








*CE2, Not the lack of spare fuse holders. Plug and play with newer VWs using CE2.*








*US Golf SE relay box and fuse panel.*


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

great, thanks, i imagine i still only need to splice the engine harness? is there a website like the a2 resource site for my electrical system?


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (jhax)*

and you all are welcome by the way


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

up, does anyone know where i could get a detailed pinout list for this SE fuse box?


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

upon scouring the internet, it seems that this mystery electrical system that Eric D is referring to is the CIS-E system, it is in the 1987 16v gti, ill do some more research but mine is an 8v gti. here is the site i found. http://www.gti16v.com/wd87-111.htm#wd87-111
and according to this chart...
size, year, model, .....................HP, Torque, ......................code, fuel system

1.5L 78-79 R/S/[email protected] [email protected]................EH CIS
1.6L 76-80 R/[email protected] [email protected], EJ CIS
1.7L 81 - 84 R/J/S/[email protected] [email protected] CIS
1.8L 83-84 GLI/S/GTI/[email protected] [email protected] CIS
1.8L 85-89 J/[email protected] [email protected] CIS
1.8L 85-88 G/J.........................85............................................GX CIS
1.8L 85-86 G/[email protected] [email protected] CIS
1.8L 87-90 [email protected] ......................................JN CIS
1.8L 85 GTI/[email protected] [email protected] CIS-E
1.8L 86-88 GTI/[email protected] [email protected] CIS-E
1.8L 87-92 G/[email protected] [email protected] Digifant
1.8L 90-93 [email protected].......ABG Digifant
1.8L 87-92 G/J/[email protected] [email protected] Digifant
1.8L 90-92 [email protected] [email protected] Digifant
1.8L 89-92 Corrado[email protected] Digifant
1.8L 98+ Passat / Audi [email protected] [email protected]
2.0L 93-98 G/J/[email protected] [email protected] Motronic
2.0L Audi 80 [email protected] [email protected] CIS-E
2.0L Beetle / 99 [email protected] [email protected] Motronic
i have the CIS-E 


_Modified by jhax at 1:46 AM 4-20-2009_


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (jhax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhax* »_upon scouring the internet, it seems that this mystery electrical system that Eric D is referring to is the CIS-E system, it is in the 1987 16v gti, ill do some more research but mine is an 8v gti. 

SE is used to describe "Separate Electrics", Not CI*S-E* fuel management.
I coined it SE, since VW calls a fuse box Central Electrics if it combines relays and fuses within a single housing.
Since VW produced USA Golfs (regardless of engine) with a separate relay panel and fuse box, its technically _separate_, thus the acronym SE.
From the MK2 Bentley.
*Fig. 13-2 shows the fuse panel for all 1985-1988 Golf and GTI models and 1989 Golf and GTI models produced in the U.S. It is behind a small access door in the instrument panel. For access to relays, remove the center console and the lower part of the instrument panel.*









Hope this clears up any confusion.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Eric D)*

BUMP this up!
about to start a 1.8t swap in a 88 gti 16v
with the soo called "SE" setup...
anyone successful with this?
thanx!


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

wiring AEB is disgusting easily.
6 wires and that includes the k-line.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*

whats up man? i used to follow all your 16vT threads! awesome car!
can u explain a little more...since mine is a US built gti


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_wiring AEB is disgusting easily.
6 wires and that includes the k-line. 

I'm counting on this!








SO ... anyone up for whatever I've got in an 84 GTI - AEB schematic/diagram/outline?
If you're bored, I mean.


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Red_2)*

bump!


----------



## mk2jerm (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

thank allah for this. this is such a help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (Red_2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Red_2* »_
I'm counting on this!








SO ... anyone up for whatever I've got in an 84 GTI - AEB schematic/diagram/outline?
If you're bored, I mean.

Okay...for ANYONE using an AEB engine/engine managment...here is all you need to know. The wires I mention are from the AEB ECU.
1. Solid red - Hot 12V. NOT SWITCHED. This is the ECU's memory
2. Green/Yellow - Switched 12V. 10amp. Provide power for the injectors
3. Black/Blue - Switched 12V. 20amp. Terminal 15(when you turn the key on)
4. Red/Green - Switched 12V from the fuel pump relay. I just gave it switched 12V
5. Red/Blue - this went to pin 86 on the fuel pump relay. This gives the ECU control of the fuel pump relay - this provides the relay with a GROUND signal. 
6. K-wire to pull fault codes.
HTH,
Jason


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*

very nice write-up!
this is how you set up ur 20vt?


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Noted above!!
Thanks again vdubspeed!


----------



## 2doorV6 (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: CE1 to AEB wiring (jhax)*

excellent write up


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (redGTInj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redGTInj* »_very nice write-up!
this is how you set up ur 20vt?

yup...drive it everyday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

very cool, i decided to go the standalone route to make life easier in the long run


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (jhax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhax* »_very cool, i decided to go the standalone route to make life easier in the long run

that's an oxymoron.
running on stock management will always be easier especially with an AEB.
Standalone requires you to buy not only tunable setup but then you have to buy a wideband and tune it via the street or dyno.
Yeah you can make great power but splicing in 6 wires and having a perfect idle in freezing weather or mid summer without any playing is what I wanted. 
And yes...I have a 16vT on standalone so I know both sides of the coin.


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

no doubt, but when you live out in the middle of nowhere where the nearest immobilizer is 6 hours away kind of a pain. i actually picked up an AWP engine and everything that i need. i am at the tuning stages now


----------



## Mykul01 (Mar 3, 2011)

jhax said:


> Hey all, well once again my bored adventures have led me to create an AEB to CE1 wiring chart, if someone could help me and reassure that all of the ones with ???????'s are correct on here http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/CE1.html fill in the blanks if you can.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


Im looking for the K line on my wiring harness and my yellow port has two Green/black wires. One is bigger than the other. Like a 14 gauge and an 18 gauge but two green w/ black stripes. Anyone know which one I use??


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

I have the usa wiring as well...


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

vdubspeed said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Red_2* »_
> I'm counting on this!
> 
> 
> ...


This will come in handy...


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow this really blew up since i saw it last. Just wanted to let you all know that yes the car did have a westy electrical set up. I have since sold the car because i never got it running reliably (went with MS) turns out i found out that after i sold it the problem with the ECU resets was there were hairline cracks running along the plug wires which caused them to foul out on the valve cover. Go figure. Anyway, I am now (after almost 3 years) am coming back into the VW scene and I am currently building up an ALH TDI and swapping it into a MK2. Glad to see this has been helpful to some people out there.


----------

